# Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg*​






*FDP Baden-Württemberg: 
Kleine Anfrage zur neuen Fischereiverordnung​*
Von der Landtagsfraktion der FDP haben wir die "Kleine Anfrage" der FDP Fraktion um Fred Bullinger bekommen um die _Planungen für die zum 1. Januar 2018 gebotene Novellierung der Verordnung des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg_.

Da wir davon ausgehen, das der LFV-Baden-Württemberg, der das Dokument auch bekam, dazu eher nichts veröffentlichen wird, freuen wir uns umso mehr, interessierten Anglern und der Öffentlichkeit die Anfrage sowie die (Nicht?)Antwort des zuständigen Ministers Hauk, CDU (der Wahlversprechenbrecher, der das Nachtangelverbot in der Verordnung trotz Wahlversprechen bis jetzt nicht abschaffte) öffentlich zu machen und bedanken uns bei der FDP B-W für diese Information.












Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg*

Weitere Infos zum Thema Nachtangelverbot, Versagen CDU und LFV-BW sowie Arbeit FDP:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4588726

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324748

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478


----------

